# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulimet të cilave do tu themi lamtumirë

## aMLe

*
Gjatë 30 viteve të fundit, zhvillimet teknologjike në botë kanë pësuar ndryshime të jashtëzakonshme çka do të thotë se avangarda teknologjike e një dekade konsiderohet si e dalë mode një dhjetëvjeçar më pas. Brezi i 15 viteve të shkuara është ndjere mirë me Sony Walkman, por adoleshentët e sotëm do të vinin buzën në gaz me këtë pajisje që është zëvendësuar nga iPod, apo telefonat celularë me muzikë. Ja disa nga zbulimet që dikur kanë qenë ”moda e fundit” e që sot, apo edhe nesër nuk do të jenë veçse disa relike të papërdorshme.

LAPTOPI

Në një mënyrë a në një tjetër, përmes aparateve celulare, kompjuterëve të dorës apo fletëve elektronike ideja e mbajtjes me vete të një laptopi të rëndë po duket përditë e më e çuditshme dhe aspak komode. Aq më tepër, në të ardhmen, kjo pajisje dikur shumë moderne do të humbasë vlerën dhe përdorimin.

TELEFONAT PA TEL

Telefonat fillimisht kanë qenë me tel, por kjo kondiciononte lëvizjet tona nëpër shtëpi. Më vonë dolën telefonat pa tel. Së fundi kompani të ndryshme kanë nxjerrë versionin e telefonave shtëpiakë që shndërrohen në telefona të lëvizshëm që mund të merren edhe me vete jashtë shtëpisë.

SYZET OPTIKE

Përdorimi i syzeve optike është ende një normë sociale, por përmes operacionit me lazer bëhet vendosja e lenteve të kontaktit. Kështu që nuk është aspak e vështirë që në një të ardhme jo fort të largët të gjithë të heqin dorë nga përdorimi i syzeve. Për sa u përket syzeve të diellit ato do të jenë vërdallë edhe për pak kohë, duke qenë se qëllimi i tyre nuk është vetëm mbrojtja nga dielli, por edhe zbukurimi.

KASETAT AUDIO DHE VIDEO

Kaseta është diçka që i përket tashmë së shkuarës, por fjala kasetë ka mbetur ende në fjalor. Ajo është zëvendësuar nga disku. Fëmijët e sotëm nuk e kanë idenë se dikur prindërit e tyre përdornin një kasetë të cilën duhet ta kthenin pas dhe të prisnin për të dëgjuar këngën e preferuar, apo për të parë fi lmin e dashur. Nëse do t’u fl iste dikush për ekzistencën e tyre, atëherë ata do të kujtonin se po talleshin me ta.

POLAROIDI

Dikur duhet të prisje për të shkrepur 36 poza që të shihje se si kishe dalë në fotografi . Bëhet fjalë për aparatet analoge dhe fi lmat që sot janë zëvendësuar në mënyrë dërmuese nga aparatet dixhitale. Ideja e të çuarit të fi lmit te fotografi dhe pritja disa orë për të parë zhvillimin dhe stampimin e tyre u duket shumë e vjetër të rinjve të sotëm, e pra nuk kanë kaluar veçse disa vjet nga dalja e aparatit dixhital që të ofron shpejtësi dhe mundësi të shumta për fotot.

TELEKOMANDAT

Jemi mësuar që të lëvizim në pozicione të ndryshme në dhomë dhe të ndërrojmë stacionet televizive. Kjo ishte shumë lehtësuese kur u shtua numri i kanaleve televizive. Telekomandat në fakt nuk kanë të bëjnë vetëm me TV, por edhe me CD, apo me pajisje të tjera si kondicioneri. Kjo do të thotë se shtëpitë tona janë të mbushura me telekomanda. Për të lehtësuar punën e njerëzve janë shpikur telekomandat universale.

ORËT

Pjesën më të madhe të ditës e kalojmë para kompjuterëve të cilët e tregojnë orën në cepin e tyre. Kur jemi në shtëpi kemi TV, apo aparate të tjera elektronike, që gjithashtu e tregojnë orën. Kur jemi jashtë kemi celularët që gjithashtu tregojnë orën. Në fund të fundit ora po kthehet gjithnjë e më shumë në një mjet zbukurimi.

HARTA DHE KOMPASI

Hartat dhe kompaset nuk ka shans që të zhduken së afërmi. Të gjithëve na duhet që kur jemi në një qytet të huaj të gjemë rrugën për të shkuar në vendin e caktuar, por ka ikur koha e hartave të letrës dhe kompasit. Kështu shumë aparate, edhe celularë janë të pajisur me harta që të lehtësojnë qarkullimin.

FAKSI

Faksi është aparati që dikur është përdorur masivisht. Kjo dikur i përket epokës kur e-mail-et nuk ekzistonin. Megjithatë, ka raste kur faksi përdoret sërish dhe është i domosdoshëm për dërgimin e dokumenteve të caktuara. Teknologjia e faksit u shfaq në vitet ’70 dhe fi llimisht u duk si diçka magjike.

DISKETAT

Kanë qenë të zakonshme për të ruajtur e transferuar materialet e ndryshme dhe fajlet kompjuterike në vitet ’70, ’80 e fi llim të viteve ’90. Fëmijët e sotëm, shume pak i shohin direkt sepse aktualisht ato zëvendësohen nga flash driver.

MAUSI

Që nga viti 1968 duart dhe gishtërinjtë tanë e kanë reduktuar punën e tyre, duke përdorur mausin. Por shumë shpejt edhe ai do të dalë jashtë përdorimit me hyrjen e kompjuterëve që mund të komandohen drejtpërsëdrejti nga ekrani.*

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Interesante eeeeeee lol , flm per infon aMLe!

----------

